# Skin Scabs & Itching



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

My poor boy, Osker, who's a few months over 4 years old, for some reason gets these spots which scab up and eventually bleed after continuous scratching (at least scratching the ones he can reach). The only solution I have found is taking him to the vet & getting a prescription for an antibiotic and a steroid (and sometimes ONE full round/dose of meds doesn't work and I have to get the whole prescription again). This happens at least once every year, and starts in his "armpits" then shows up on his tummy, back, etc. I have attached the latest pics of them coming back AFTER he has already finished a full round of meds. I have changed his diet to no grain (turkey and potato dry food), bathe him only 2 times a month to prevent his skin from drying out, and have stopped the Frontline drops (which I saw in another thread may make his allergies even worse). Any suggestions on what I could do to help on a regular basis?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh gosh poor guy! :/ could he be allergic to the detergent? I'd wash his beds with hot water, vinegar and a bit of dish soap....and I would just bathe him with a tiny bit of dish soap and Apple Cider vinegar in a spray bottle, many of the shampoos carry chemicals in them which are toxic...
Oh and I would go get some UNrefined coconut oil and rub that into all his sores. All those antibiotics and steroids can't be good for his immune system. Sorry I wish I had more advice!


----------



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you so much for the advice. I am on a mission to help my boy feel better permanently. I will try everything this weekend & post updates on his condition soon.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Maybe try a different protein also. My boy can't have chicken.chicken . we tried turkey and he flared up. No poultry in this house lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Maybe try a different protein also. My boy can't have chicken.chicken . we tried turkey and he flared up. No poultry in this house lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Fish is good, ive heard positive about bison also (though it naturally doesn't have the oils that fish do. Fish oil is good for skin and coat)


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Fish is good, ive heard positive about bison also (though it naturally doesn't have the oils that fish do. Fish oil is good for skin and coat)


Fish didn't work as well as the beef did for us. And it's not offered in bison here. I'd like to try it though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Fish didn't work as well as the beef did for us. And it's not offered in bison here. I'd like to try it though.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got lucky with the fish working good (flex has bad dandruff so the fish oil helped his coat). Do they have a boar version of what you feed? Bison and boar are 2 protein sources I want to try.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

No they don't as far as I know. Chicken whitefish turkey beef.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know a bunch of dogs allergic to potato too, but if this only happens once a year my guess is its environmental or something like coach said. Where are you located and whats going growing outside anything? My boy was on the same cycle for environmental allergies but the past 2 years I have been able to keep him med free. hate the antibiotic steroid cycle, but you gotta do it once it gets to that point. Don't give up. You will find what it is I am sure!!

I like this stuff for helping heal, if the coconut oil doesn't work out you could try this: Dr. Harvey's Organic Healing Cream Dog Cat Grooming


----------



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you all for your information and history from your experiences. I found the unrefined coconut oil and am going to wash all his bedding first thing tomorrow. He's been maintaining his weight well and gained much needed muscle since the food switch over a few months ago, so i may just try applying coconut oil to his spots, add some Omega-3 supplements, and see if anything changes first. Who knows, I may be another one of those poultry free households one day too. Whatever makes him happy and keeps him off meds, I am ready to try!


----------



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

I live in Georgia, in the mountains. No grass, just poplar trees and dirt and rocks. Thanks, I'll hang on to that info about the topical cream.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I use all free and clear (or clean cant remember) laundry detergent... its hypoallergenic.


----------



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

okay, I have washed anything and everything Osker may lay on or sleep on with the ACV & soap. Added Omega-3 oil capsules to his daily feeding regimen & have sprayed him down with the ACV & dish soap mix to clean his skin off before applying the coconut oil to his boo boos. Crossing my fingers. He at least slept quietly all night last night (no scratching), good start.  Thanks again everyone, you don't know how much I truly appreciate all the suggestions from experienced owners.


----------



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

The coconut oil is healing his spots quickly & he seems to be improving daily. I have changed out his food to "Taste of the Wild" brand and am hoping this will help control his skin irritations.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh wow! So glad to hear all of this!!  you can feed him coconut oil too  I give mine a tbsp a day


----------



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

Good to hear, Osker really seems I interested in eating the coconut oil. Thanks again for all the advice, I shared the tips with his Mama's owner too (she has similar skin allergies).


----------



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks again, good to know it is okay for him to eat the coconut oil. I also shared the tips with his Mama's owner (she has very similar skin allergies to Osker, of course Osker's is not allergic to anything, lol).


----------



## alex_dodge1977 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you so much folks for having covered what I was originally got on this site for. I will try the non refined coconut oil to see if it will make a difference. Thanks again & I shall keep you informed.

Alex


----------



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

Also, Phytovet CK Antiseptic shampoo is what my vet recommends that I use to bathe him with on a regular basis (won't dry his skin & will prevent the breakouts). after bathing i would use the coconut oil as a leave in conditioner.


----------



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

Osker's skin is doing much better eith food change, Phtovet CK shampoo used in weekly baths, and I'm giving him Zyrtec daily (per my vet, since he was diagnosed to have year round allergies)


----------



## KRISCOX2468 (Feb 13, 2014)

The coconut oil has seemed to bring back fur on Osker's mom too! Wonderful advice, thanks again everyone


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow looks SO much better! YAY for natural remedies! So glad you and your pup are feeling better


----------

